# شنط الست قطع



## الأرجوان (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم


جبتلكم اليوم شنط الست قطع سعرها

*الطقم ب 100 ريال و الجمله 80 ريال للطقم*














مووووووفقين


----------

